# 7 Farmer Ideas For The Shop



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty cool!

Carcajou....did you put a scrap trap in your new work bench?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/content/7-farmer-ideas-that-enhance-shop-use


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

No I don't plan on cutting on the new bench. I have a table with a piece of cat walk on it to cut on. Good idea though.


----------

